# RIP Charlie Watts



## Fusion

Great Drummer, he will be missed


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.I.P!


----------



## Rondo

And Keith is still alive, imagine.


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> And Keith is still alive, imagine.


he will survive all of us...be playing guitar to dancing roaches...that's it


----------

